# senior samoyed



## sammyluvr (Mar 25, 2010)

I have always done my own grooming on my sam. I was taught by the breeder who I got him from, on all the proper techniques. I have all the right tools and have always enjoyed it. He had to retire from the show ring after he started developing tumors all over his body, including his eyes and testes. Needless to say he had to be castrated and has had to be kept shaved ever since. His coat is so heavy and thick that the only way we can keep an eye on the tumors as they developed was to keep him shaved down. After multiple surgeries we finally decided enough was enough due to his age. The few he still has we just monitor for changes. He is now 13 years old and had developed quite a distaste for being groomed. He displays bouts of aggression which he has never done before. Needless to say the time between each session gets longer and longer. His coat has grown out over the winter more than I usually let it and it is in really bad shape. I tried to keep him brushed but he just won't stand for it. He needs it all to come off again. I don't know whether to keep trying a little every day or just break down and take him to someone else and just get it over with. When his coat started coming back in it's like it just didn't grow right. It will take me hours to sort it all out and I don't want him stressed any more than he has to be. Any advise would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sammyluvr said:


> I have always done my own grooming on my sam. I was taught by the breeder who I got him from, on all the proper techniques. I have all the right tools and have always enjoyed it. He had to retire from the show ring after he started developing tumors all over his body, including his eyes and testes. Needless to say he had to be castrated and has had to be kept shaved ever since. His coat is so heavy and thick that the only way we can keep an eye on the tumors as they developed was to keep him shaved down. After multiple surgeries we finally decided enough was enough due to his age. The few he still has we just monitor for changes. He is now 13 years old and had developed quite a distaste for being groomed. He displays bouts of aggression which he has never done before. Needless to say the time between each session gets longer and longer. His coat has grown out over the winter more than I usually let it and it is in really bad shape. I tried to keep him brushed but he just won't stand for it. He needs it all to come off again. I don't know whether to keep trying a little every day or just break down and take him to someone else and just get it over with. When his coat started coming back in it's like it just didn't grow right. It will take me hours to sort it all out and I don't want him stressed any more than he has to be. Any advise would be appreciated. Thank You.


At 13 years old, he just doesn't want to be messed with anymore. I see it all the time with dogs as they age, and I don't blame them. Because he has never been professionally groomed, and been in that situation, if you do it now, chances are he's going to be stressed. And you say he is stressing now, when you try to do it. I recommend just shaving him again. Don't put him thru all the pulling and brushing. He's an old man, and doesn't need the stress of all that. His coat will never be right anyway, since its been clipped all his life. If you take him to a GOOD groomer, he can be finished in a matter of 2 hours or so, bath and shave. If you do it yourself, it will likely be longer. You have to decide what is best for him, and his stress levels, and go from there.


----------



## sammyluvr (Mar 25, 2010)

He has been professionally groomed a number of times.He used to fall asleep on the table. It's only been the within the last few years that we've kept him shaved under the advice of our vet. He was in perfect condition up to that point. I agree that some of his grumpiness is from his age and the quicker it gets done the better. I thought besides taking him elsewhere, which I just might do; that someone might have some tips that could used at home where he is comfortable that may have worked for them under less than ideal circumstances. Thank you for your response.


----------

